# Travel Talk > Round the World Travel >  Interested in how to volunteer!

## travelworld

Has anyone ever done volunteer work for an organisation abroad and can you tell me how it works exactly?

----------


## davidsmith36

A volunteer is someone from the community who contributes to the development of the community. They are valued as individuals who bring a unique contribution to the group with whom they work. Volunteers work for no reward other than the development of themselves and the community. They accompany others towards a common goal.  Volunteering covers many varied and different activities,

----------


## Ly Tong

i dont want it to happen, but sometimes you have to face crash and  burn situation, and do nothing and look on all the bridges burn. Thats sad
----------------------------
https://bsscommerce.com/magento-2-on...-checkout.html https://bsscommerce.com/blog/top-100...free-download/ https://bsscommerce.com/magento-defe...magento-2.html

----------

